# Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai.



*Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? 
Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!​*
Ja, ich weiss, viele mögen Facebook nicht.

Aber auch da findet man immer wieder mal Perlen, wenn man wie ich sich beruflich damit befassen muss.

So wie nachfolgend.....

Ihr kennt diese "Ansichten", die man immer wieder gene hört, wenns ums Angeln mit der Fliegenrute geht?

_> Fliegenfischen ist so schwer zu erlernen

> Man muss am besten Kurse machen, sonst kann das ja nix werden....

> Also unter 10 - 12 Jahre geht das ja mal gar nicht....

> Wie sollen das kleine Kinder verstehen und begreifen?_


Aber hier habe ich ein Video für euch....

Keine Ahnung, wie alt dieser"Hosenschei..... " da ist, ob Mädel oder Junge....????

Aber die dicke Hose sieht noch richtig nach Windeln aus...

Aber handhabt die Fliegenrute schon wie ein Großer.....

*Na, immer noch der Meinung, Fliegenfischen sei schwierig??*

Mag sein - Flugangeln aber ist, wie man sieht, wirklich kinderleicht!!!

Ich hab mich richtig amüsiert dabei....


*Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*





https://www.facebook.com/Fishing.round.the.world/videos/1890558147884034/


----------



## Lajos1 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Hallo,

als ich vor 55 Jahren das Fliegenfischen anfing war da nichts Elitäres.
Es wurde halt weitaus weniger ausgeübt als heute und man traf äußerst selten andere Fliegenfischer, außer aus unsrerer Jugendgruppe.
Ich lernte das Werfen ein Jahr vorher beim Casting. Unser Trainer stellte hohe Ansprüche an uns Werfer und wenn man dann ans Fliegenfischen ging, war man zumindest wurftechnisch schon Oberliga. Das Fischen dann war eine andere Baustelle und man hatte auch fast keinen Älteren, den man um Kniffe und Tricks fragen konnte aber traumhaft war es trotzdem. Also bin ich hauptsächlich dabei geblieben.
Sonderlich schwer zum Erlernen ist das nicht, allerdings würde ich schon einen Kurs empfehlen oder man hat einen Bekannten zur Hand, der einem das vermittelt. Aber nicht jeder gute Fliegenfischer ist auch ein guter Lehrmeister. Ich denke da z.B. an mich, ich bin bestimmt ein brauchbarer Werfer aber ein schlechter Lehrer und ich möchte es keinem antun, von mir das Fliegenwerfen zu erlernen.
Ab wann man damit anfangen kann oder sollte ist je nach Talent und Motorik unterschiedlich. Ich machte hier mal einen Thread dazu auf, nachdem ich im Urlaub mit ansehen musste wie sich ein Vater abmühte, seinen ca. 7 bis 8 jährigen Sohn das Fliegenfischen beizubringen.
Da ließ man mich mit meiner Meinung richtig auflaufen, seitdem habe ich auch keinen Thread mehr eröffnet. Allerdings habe ich auch das richtige Fliegenfischen/werfen gemeint und nicht mal das "ein bißchen Spielen".
In Videos auf denen kleinere Kinder beim Fliegenfischen zu sehen waren
sollte mir klargemacht werden, dass dies auch kleine Kinder, ca. ab 5 Jahren können. Nur sah ich darauf auch ca. Zehnjährige welche eine leichte Einhandrute mit zwei Händen führen mussten.
Ich gebe dazu kein Alter an, aber solange das Kind nicht in der Lage ist eine leichte Einhandrute auch einhändig zu führen, solange ist es zu früh.
Alles andere ist nur mal ne Fliegenrute halten und mehr auch nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Siehste lajos, Du gehts auch gaaanz seriös  "fliegenfischen" - der kleeene Hosen********r da macht nur flugangeln....

Ob der weniger Spaß als Du hat??


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Hallo,

sicher hat der Spass, hat mein Enkel (3 Jahre alt) auch wenn er auf dem Fahrersitz meines Autos sitzt, die Hände am Lenkrad hat und Brrmm, Brrmm macht. Nur kann er deswegen noch lange nicht Autofahren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (4. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Wenn der Kurze der Sohn eines Stippers wäre, was hätte er dann wohl auf dem Filmchen in der Hand? Seiner ist halt Wedler & Peitscher, also wedelt und peitscht er. Sagt mir ein Kind, das seinen Vater bei dessen liebsten Hobby begleitet, das es ihm nicht gleichtun möchte!?

Mein Vater war begeisterter Hechtansitzangler und nun beantwortet die Frage, welche Angeln bei mir in der Mehrzahl zu finden sind! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Wir haben auch schon lütte Hechtangler(innen) mit Freude gezeigt - Hosenmatz-Stipper kamen mir aber noch nicht unter - vielleicht schwieriger als Fliegenfischen?

Wenn einer was hat:
Schicken an mich - bring ich gerne!


----------



## Reg A. (4. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Stipper? Gibt's die echt noch? Scheint wohl regional erheblich unterschiedlich zu sein; ich hab meinen letzten Stipper irgendwann so Mitte bis Ende der '90er gesehen... Entweder sind die hier ausgestorben, oder die gehen an anderen Tagen und/oder zu anderen Uhrzeiten ans Wasser als ich 

Zum Thema: ich neige hier eher Lajos zu; "Fliegenfischen/Flugangeln" ist das höchstens rudimentär! Aber Hauptsache, der Bengel hat seinen Spaß! Ich selbst hab das Flugangeln zeitgleich mit dem Angeln an sich erlernt, mit zehn Lenzen. Und ich persönlich fands trotz wirklich gutem Lehrer ziemlich anspruchsvoll, gar nicht zu vergleichen mit den anderen Angelarten. Aber hey: dafür bin ich jetzt ein ganz passabler Werfer! Stell zwar nicht mehr den Forellen nach, aber von Zeit zu Zeit nehm ich gern die Fliegenrute auf Hecht in die Hand.
Und natürlich hat das Forenurgestein Andal mal wieder recht: man lebt eben nach seinen Vorbildern. Mein Kleiner will auch unbedingt "Hechtangler" werden |supergri


----------



## Lajos1 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Stipper? Gibt's die echt noch? Scheint wohl regional erheblich unterschiedlich zu sein; ich hab meinen letzten Stipper irgendwann so Mitte bis Ende der '90er gesehen... Entweder sind die hier ausgestorben, oder die gehen an anderen Tagen und/oder zu anderen Uhrzeiten ans Wasser als ich
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (5. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Hallo,

ich sehe das wie Lajos, Fliegenfischen ist deutlich mehr als ne Fliegenrute in der Hand halten.

Ich musste als Jugendlicher auch Fliege-Skish und Fliege-Kombaniation werfen, um an einen Erlaubnisschein zu kommen.

Darunter leidet mein Wurfstil noch heute, denn ich bekam nur eine Matschewsky-Rute in die Hand gedrückt, der Rest war learning-by-watching und learning-by-doing.

Es wurden weder Wurffehler korrigiert noch hat jemals einer meine Hand geführt.

Mittlerweile hab ich ne Menge toller Fische mit der Fliege gefangen, darunter Äschen in der Gmundner Traun, Lachs, Steelhead, Taimen, Lenok, Sig, Bonefish, Tarpon, Permit etc. .

Würde aber nach wie vor nicht behaupten, dass ich wirklich "Fliegenfischen" kann. Würde mich mehr so  im fortgeschrittenen Dilettantenstatus einordnen. Macht mir aber trotzdem viel Spaß.

Zum Begriff "elitär" fällt mir aber weniger der Schwierigkeitsgrad ein, sondern eher die Überheblichkeit mancher "Fliegenfischer" und das Preisniveau mancher Destinationen.

Dreistellige Preise für ne Tageskarte und vier- bis fünfstellige Beträge für ne Woche "Fliegenfischerurlaub" sind ja in der Szene nicht ungewöhnlich. Egal ob diejenigen dann auch wirklich Fliegenfischen beherrschen oder nur etwas mit der Fusselpeitsche wedeln.


----------



## Andal (5. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Zum Begriff "elitär" fällt mir aber weniger der Schwierigkeitsgrad ein, sondern eher die Überheblichkeit mancher "Fliegenfischer" und das Preisniveau mancher Destinationen.



Bei dieser Klientel dient aber das Fliegenfischen nur noch als Vehikel ihrer Überheblickeit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Mein Vater war begeisterter Hechtansitzangler und nun beantwortet die Frage, welche Angeln bei mir in der Mehrzahl zu finden sind! :m


Na endlich wissen wir, was deine wahre Berufung ist!  von wegen immer nur Friedfische ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben auch schon lütte Hechtangler(innen) mit Freude gezeigt - Hosenmatz-Stipper kamen mir aber noch nicht unter - vielleicht schwieriger als Fliegenfischen?


Na eins ist zumindest klar: 
Beides ist kraftmäßig deutlich schwerer als leichte Fusselruten oder eine Kurzrute mit Stöpsel am Steg. Lange Stippruten sind nicht für kleine.

Das Hechtangeln sollte man aber auch nicht als Mode für Kleine und kleinste Angler propagieren.
Hechte sind verbreitet größer bzw. zu groß für Hosenmatze, und wenn sie reingezögen würden, müßte man neben Gefahren durch Verletzungen durch Geröll/Gerümpel und Absaufen teilweise schon befürchten, dass ein großer Hecht zurückschlagen würde, sei es nur Leinenverwicklungen. 
Ist also nicht so ungefährlich für kleine Leute.

In meiner Familie gibt es immer noch das Bild und die Fälle von begeisterten Angel-Kindern um die 4 Jahre, die Hechtspinnangeln und einen ordentlichen Hecht 60-70 dranhaben, und der Opa muss den Kleinen um den Bauch festhalten, damit er nicht hineingerissen wird. 
Zumal das auf den Steinen einer schwedischen Steininsel mehrere Gefahren birgt, das sind keine gepflegten Badewannen.


----------



## Andal (5. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Na endlich wissen wir, *was *deine *wahre Berufung ist!*  von wegen immer nur Friedfische ...



*Ansitzangler!* :m


----------



## Andal (5. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Was mir bei den Fliegenfischern aktuell auffällt. Sie beissen jetzt beim Fangfoto nicht mehr in die Rute. Jetzt muss man sie sich wohl in den Nacken klemmen, wenn man auf der Höhe der Zeit sein möchte.


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Was mir bei den Fliegenfischern aktuell auffällt. Sie beissen jetzt beim Fangfoto nicht mehr in die Rute. Jetzt muss man sie sich wohl in den Nacken klemmen, wenn man auf der Höhe der Zeit sein möchte.



 Die Rechnungen für Zahnersatz fallen halt heutzutage auch deutlich höher aus....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> In meiner Familie gibt es immer noch das Bild und die Fälle von begeisterten Angel-Kindern um die 4 Jahre, die Hechtspinnangeln und einen ordentlichen Hecht 60-70 dranhaben, und der Opa muss den Kleinen um den Bauch festhalten, damit er nicht hineingerissen wird.


Emfpehle (ok, die ist immerhin schon 6 Jahre alt....|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes.):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Video:
> 6-Jährige drillt Meterhecht
> .......und ihr macht euch Gedanken um Drillfehler​*
> Man findet immer wieder Videos, die einfach klasse sind.
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Was mir bei den Fliegenfischern aktuell auffällt. Sie beissen jetzt beim Fangfoto nicht mehr in die Rute. Jetzt muss man sie sich wohl in den Nacken klemmen, wenn man auf der Höhe der Zeit sein möchte.



Hallo,

ja, da gibt es Fotos, da stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare (da habe ich noch welche). Toll sind auch die mit den, bis zu den Augen hochgezogenen, Halstüchern. Ich fische wie gesagt schon 55 Jahre mit der Fliege, aber ein Halstuch habe ich bis heute nicht gebraucht. #d

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Darket (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Wenn ich mich so im Internet umschaue, scheint es mir eher so, dass viele Fliegenfischer raus aus der elitären Ecke wollen. Meist lese/höre ich, dass das gar nicht so schwer zu lernen sei und total viel Spaß bringe. Ich habe selbst auch einige Kumpels, die entweder schon mit der Fliege angeln oder aber ernsthaft damit anfangen wollen. Ich kann den Schwierigkeitsgrad selbst nicht beurteilen, die Aussage das in dem Video sei kein Fliegenfischen halte ich aber für gewagt. Ich sehe hier ab und an eine Gruppe Polen am Wasser auf Friedfisch Angeln mit regelrechten Ankertauen an kurzen Bootsruten, Posen, die nicht mal im Ansatz gut ausgebleit sind und ins Wasser gewordenen Toastbrot als Anbieten für Brassen. Das hat mit Öffentlichen eigentlich auch nur gemein, dass da ne Pose auf dem Wasser liegt, aber aus irgend einem mir nicht ersichtlichen Grund fangen die. Insofern betreibt der Kleine in dem Video sicherlich Fliegenfischen. Ob das technische Niveau jetzt besonders gut ist, sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

wenn man Fliegenfischen nicht als schwierig genug darstellt, dann wäre die eigene "Leistung" ja auch nur noch Flugangeln wie beim Hosenmatz hier ;-)))

Also MUSS Fliegenfischen schlicht schwierig genug sein....

Nicht, dass es mit Flugangeln und Spaß am Angeln verwechselt wird, wie es unwürdige Kreaturen betreiben, am Ende ;-))


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Darket schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich so im Internet umschaue, scheint es mir eher so, dass viele Fliegenfischer raus aus der elitären Ecke wollen. Meist lese/höre ich, dass das gar nicht so schwer zu lernen sei und total viel Spaß bringe.



Na ja... Also Spaß macht es wirklich. Allerdings finde ich es schon schwierig mit den verschiedenen Wurftechniken umzugehen. Man kann Fliegen werfen, oder einfach nur "schleudern".  Aus diesem Grund - und weil ich mit 50 eher zu den Grobmotorikern gehöre, mache ich im Mai doch endlich mal nen Wurfkurs. Es bringt mir nichts, wenn ich immer die gleichen Fehler mache. So ein kleiner Knirps ist auch irgendwie viel gelenkiger als ich. Das ist wie wenn du ein Baby aus dem Becher fütterst....die schlabbern das noch mit der Zunge raus....heißt, die können Bewegungen machen, die bekommen wir Alten nur mit unermüdlichen Üben wieder auf die Reihe. Ich glaube die , die immer was von Elitär quasseln, sind auch ewig Gestrige. Das Equipement muss nicht teuerer sein, als bei jeden anderen Angler auch. Gut, man braucht meistens Watklamotten, dafür aber auch keine Karpfenliegen und Zelte. Das hält sich alles die Waage.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Hallo Darket,

Du hast recht, das Fliegenwerfen lernen ist tatsächlich nicht so schwer.
Allerdings was der Kleine da macht ist halt ganz schlicht und einfach eine Fliegenrute halten. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, solange ein Kind nicht in der Lage ist eine leichte Einhand-Fliegenrute auch einhändig zu führen wird das auch nichts. Das mag bei einem vielleicht schon mit 8 Jahren gehen, bei einem anderen mit 10 Jahren noch nicht. Aber den Fünfjährigen möchte ich sehen, der eine Einhand auch einhändig führt. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass der Kerl beim halten der Rute durchaus Freude hat. 
Aber hier wurde das ja so hingestellt, als könne er das wie ein Großer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Reg A. (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Hechtangeln sollte man aber auch nicht als Mode für Kleine und kleinste Angler propagieren.
> Hechte sind verbreitet größer bzw. zu groß für Hosenmatze, und wenn sie reingezögen würden, müßte man neben Gefahren durch Verletzungen durch Geröll/Gerümpel und Absaufen teilweise schon befürchten, dass ein großer Hecht zurückschlagen würde, sei es nur Leinenverwicklungen.
> Ist also nicht so ungefährlich für kleine Leute.



Deshalb sollen bzw. dürfen die Lütten in dem Alter ja auch nicht allein angeln (oder anderes, Stichwort Aufsichtspflicht). Wenn da ein Erwachsener (Angler) zur Hand geht, sehe ich da eigentlich kein Problem.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> In meiner Familie gibt es immer noch das Bild und die Fälle von begeisterten Angel-Kindern um die 4 Jahre, die Hechtspinnangeln und einen ordentlichen Hecht 60-70 dranhaben, und der Opa muss den Kleinen um den Bauch festhalten, damit er nicht hineingerissen wird.
> Zumal das auf den Steinen einer schwedischen Steininsel mehrere Gefahren birgt, das sind keine gepflegten Badewannen.



Sorry, das verstehe ich nun nicht. Ein Hecht mit 60-70cm wiegt irgendwas zwischen 1,3 und 2,5kg. Und der soll ein ca. 20kg schweres Kind ins Wasser ziehen? Nach der Rechnung müssten mich mit meinen ca. 80kg die Meter+ Muttis auch reihenweise ins kühle Nass befördern. Tun sie aber nicht. Gibt ja auch sowas wie justierbare Bremsen, und wenn die richtig eingestellt sind, sollte der Fisch Schnur nehmen können, bevor der Angler ins Wasser gezogen wird 
Das mit dem stark strukturierten bis gefährlichen Ufer ist allerdings ne andere Baustelle und bei ca. 4jährigen Kindern in meinen Augen grob fahrlässig - ganz egal, ob sie auf Hering oder Hecht angeln!


----------



## Andal (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

4jährige Kinder ziehen ja auch in hellen Scharen alleine auf Großfischjagd los. Lassen wir doch die Kirche im Dorf und die Väter ihre Söhne beaufsichtigen. |wavey:


----------



## Reg A. (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wenn man Fliegenfischen nicht als schwierig genug darstellt, dann wäre die eigene "Leistung" ja auch nur noch Flugangeln wie beim Hosenmatz hier ;-)))
> 
> Also MUSS Fliegenfischen schlicht schwierig genug sein....
> 
> Nicht, dass es mit Flugangeln und Spaß am Angeln verwechselt wird, wie es unwürdige Kreaturen betreiben, am Ende ;-))



Ach komm! Klar, wenn man die Rechnung aufstellt Fliegefischen = Köder mit der Fliegenrute irgendwie ins/aufs Wasser befördern + evtl. dabei nen Fisch fangen, dann ist's natürlich geradezu deppert einfach. Dazu genügt an kleinen bis kleinsten Gewässern ja evtl. schon ein einfacher Schlenker, maximal ein Rollwurf. Und nen (versauten) Rollwurf kriegt selbst der ungeschickteste Grobmotoriker irgendwie hin, evtl. fängt er dann sogar was, da dem Fisch egal ist, wie der Köder in seine Reichweite gekommen ist.
Die eigentliche Schwierigkeit beim Fliegenfischen liegt aber darin, den Köder durch den Wurf genau dorthin zu bringen, wo man ihn haben will, meist über zumindest etwas größere Distanz. Und das ist mit der Flugangel eben weitaus schwieriger als mit ner Stationärkombo oder auch mit der Baitcaster, da man eben nicht mit dem Köder-, sondern mit dem Schnurgewicht wirft, und erfordert erheblich mehr Koordination und gleichmäßige Bewegungsabläufe. Ein Hexenwerk ist's deshalb aber noch lange nicht, sondern schlicht und ergreifend Übungssache (wie so ziemlich alles im Leben).
Ich würde aber nur aufgrund dieser Faktoren das Fliegenfischen an sich noch lange nicht als elitär bezeichnen. Was es aber in den Bereich dieser Begrifflichkeit bringen kann sind die (deutlich) überzogenen Preise, die für (großteils) völlig unnütze Markenprodukte und Erlaubnisscheine an halbwegs annehmbaren Gewässern aufgerufen werden. Elitär also im Sinne finanzieller Möglichkeiten und empfundener Not zur Selbstdarstellung, nicht aber im Sinne des eigentlichen 'Könnens' (das sich so gut wie jeder aneignen kann). Und machen wir uns nichts vor: diese "Elite" definiert sich ja auch nicht nur über das Fliegenfischen (sofern sie denn überhaupt angelt); in deren Augen ist auch z.B. Autofahren elitär, denn von "echtem" bzw. "richtigem" Autofahren kann man ja auch erst dann sprechen, wenn der Neuwagenpreis mindestens im sechsstelligen Bereich liegt...

@Andal: 





Andal schrieb:


> 4jährige Kinder ziehen ja auch in hellen Scharen  alleine auf Großfischjagd los. Lassen wir doch die Kirche im Dorf und  die Väter ihre Söhne beaufsichtigen. |wavey:


??? Sag ich doch! Oder war dein Kommentar an unser Nordlicht gerichtet?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Andal schrieb:


> 4jährige Kinder ziehen ja auch in hellen Scharen alleine auf Großfischjagd los. Lassen wir doch die Kirche im Dorf und die Väter ihre Söhne beaufsichtigen. |wavey:


Wie Andal schon schreibt, dass kann man als älterer-Eltern' (meist Vater oder Großvater, aber gibt auch angelnde Mütter mit Töchtern  ) mit Augenmaß und Vorsicht ganz gut so tun.

Als Solo-Kindersport taugt das aber nicht, das kann man festhalten.

Zu 4jährigen Kindern mit 20kg und schwachasthmatischen Hechten sag ich man nichts mehr weiter. Wenn Hechte nicht derweilen noch wie beste Salmoniden fighten könnten, würden sie mich nicht interessieren.

Die leichte Fusselrute mit leichtem Zeug und kleinem Haken passt insofern mehrfach gut zum Kinderangeln.


----------



## Reg A. (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wie Andal schon schreibt, dass kann man als älterer-Eltern' (meist Vater oder Großvater, aber gibt auch angelnde Mütter mit Töchtern  ) mit Augenmaß und Vorsicht ganz gut so tun.
> 
> Als Solo-Kindersport taugt das aber nicht, das kann man festhalten.



Ja. Und nu? Du bestätigst also genau, was ich geschrieben hab. Solo-Kindersport gibt's in dem Alter ohnehin noch nicht, und das hat auch keiner propagiert.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zu 4jährigen Kindern mit 20kg und schwachasthmatischen Hechten sag ich man nichts mehr weiter. Wenn Hechte nicht derweilen noch wie beste Salmoniden fighten könnten, würden sie mich nicht interessieren.



Klar, du schreibst ja auch, ein 60-70cm Hecht wär ein "ordentlicher", andereseits sagst du, du selbst hättest schon drei (oder waren's vier?) Hechte jenseits der 150/160cm drangehabt, und die könnten allein mit der Bewegung ihrer Brust- und Bauchflossen schon so "weaseln", dass jeder Marlin mit Heckantrieb vor Neid erblasst! Nee, lass stecken... 
Ich geb dir in einem Recht: Hechte sind gute Kämpfer (unter den heimischen Süßwasserfischarten) - bezogen auf ihr Gewicht! Trotzdem, "schwachasthmatisch" sind Hechte in den von dir angegebenen Größen aber durchaus, sind ja auch noch klein, grad mal knapp der Besatzgröße entwachsen, Kiddies sozusagen  Nen 60-70cm Kandidaten pump ich selbst an leichtem Hechtgeschirr problemlos durch! Schnur nimmt der nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen (und selbst das nicht mehr ab mittelschwerer Kombo). Und der soll ein Kind mit dem acht- bis zehnfachen Gewicht ins Wasser ziehen? Nee, lass stecken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

man stelle sich vor:
Am Ende ein Hecht auf ne Fliegenrute bei so nem Zwerg...
Göht ja gar nie nich, chancenlos wird der Zwerg da reingezogen........
;-))))))

Einer meiner ersten Fiche auf ne Goldkopfnymphe aus meinen allerersten Fluganglertagen war übrigens auch ein Hecht - auch so ein 50 - 60 cm Schusser...

Sauber im Mundwinkel, sonst wär ich da chancenlos gewesen....

Was erdreistete sich dieses Hechtlein auch die gar nicht für ihn gedachte Nymphe zu packen, statt die den edleren Forellen zum richtigen Fliegenfischen über zu lassen, statt sich bei mir profanem Flugangler selbstmörderisch aufzuhängen (der schwimmt wieder - konnt er aber ja nicht wissen)...??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Nen 60-70cm Kandidaten pump ich selbst an leichtem Hechtgeschirr problemlos durch!


Also mal wieder so ein Hecht und so ein Hecht ...
Also in Wasser mit solchen Hechtkonditionsbedingungen angele ich einfach nicht  
Am Leichtgeschirr der Barsch- oder Forellenrute habe ich so immer wieder erstaunlich viel Drillspass, und bezüglich der Eßbarkeit+Vergiftungsbelastungsfolgen stellt sich das auch gleich besser dar.


----------



## Niwre (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Ich glaube Fliegenfischen wird nur in Deutschland so "elitär" gelebt. Zumindest sind das meine (wenigen) persönlichen Erfahrungen.

 Ich habe mich in einem spezialisierten Angelgeschäft mal für eine Einsteigerausrüstung interessiert. Mir wurde da eine Rute für 2xx € angeboten (günstigeste Rute im Laden). Dafür gab es dann auch eine lebenslange Garantie. Die Rolle sollte 80 € kosten (Zitat:"Soll ja nur die Schnur halten, da muss man nicht so viel Geld für ausgeben" - Dafür dann 80€ ?!? ) 

 Ich habe die Beratung nicht als schlecht empfunden, aber es ist halt viel Geld. Da wird man sich den Einstieg zweimal überlegen. Dazu kommt ja noch Schnur, Fliegen und ein Kurs. Sind ja schnell 500€.

 Habe mir dann die Starterpakete von Shakespeare angeschaut. In deutschen Foren wird häufig von Starterpaketen abgeraten, aber es gibt auch nicht soo viele Informationen und so musste ich noch weitersuchen. 

 In einem englischen Forum war dann eine ganz andere Stimmung. Hier war man plötzlich nicht mehr verrückt wenn man mit einer 40 € Rute zum Fliegenfischen geht. Habe mich dann für ein Starterpaket entschieden und bin damit bisher ganz zufrieden. War vielleicht ein Fehler, aber damit werde ich leben müssen und auch können.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Hallo Niwre,

so ein Starterpaket, wie Du es nennst, muss nicht per se schlecht sein.
Oft ist es halt gerade die Schnur, an der dann gespart wird und hier sollte man schon eine gute nehmen.
Man kann auch Glück haben, ein österreichischer Bekannter von mir kaufte sich für den Notfall eine solche Kombi für gut 200 Euro, jetzt fischt er damit lieber als mit seiner wesentlich teuereren "1. Klasse Garnitur".
Aber gerade bei den Engländern geht es beim Fliegenfischen oft spleenig zu und die Lizenzpreise für ihre guten Kreideflüsse (wenn man überhaupt an eine rankommt) sind noch deutlich über den österreichischen Spitzenpreisen und diese sind schon hoch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Hallo,



> Ich glaube Fliegenfischen wird nur in Deutschland so "elitär" gelebt. Zumindest sind das meine (wenigen) persönlichen Erfahrungen.



In welchen Ländern hast du deine Erfahrungen gesammelt????

Meiner Erfahrung nach, ist es mit Fliegenfischen ähnlich wie mit Golfen. Da gibt es Schein und es gibt Sein.

Manche können es und bilden sich nichts drauf ein, andere können es sich nur leisten, sind aber darauf besonders stolz.

Ein Bekannter hat mal zum 50sten Geburtstag eine Woche in einer exklusiven Fly-In-Fliegenfischerlodge in Kanada geschenkt bekommen.

Außer ihm nur fünf weitere Fliegenfischer dort. Er pflegt immer zu sagen, es waren "...die schönsten Angeltage meines Lebens, aber auch die schlimmsten Abende."   Er war heilfroh als er die Gesellschaft wieder verlassen durfte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Außer ihm nur fünf weitere Fliegenfischer dort. Er pflegt immer zu sagen, es waren "...die schönsten Angeltage meines Lebens, aber auch die schlimmsten Abende."   Er war heilfroh als er die Gesellschaft wieder verlassen durfte.


kann ich gut nachempfinden..!


----------



## Michael.S (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Ich habe es mir vor zig Jahren mal selber beigebracht , nachdem ich etliche VHS Videos und Bücher verschlungen habe klappte das auch ganz gut , nur fehlen hier im Norden die Fische fürs Fliegenfischen , ich habe mich immer mit Barschen begnügt , die gehen ganz gut auf Nymphen aber irgendwann habe ich dann die Motivation verloren und bin heute der absolute Drop Shooter , aber die Rute habe ich noch , mal sehen


----------



## Andal (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat mal zum 50sten Geburtstag eine Woche in einer exklusiven Fly-In-Fliegenfischerlodge in Kanada geschenkt bekommen.
> 
> Außer ihm nur fünf weitere Fliegenfischer dort. Er pflegt immer zu sagen, es waren "...die schönsten Angeltage meines Lebens, aber auch die schlimmsten Abende."   Er war heilfroh als er die Gesellschaft wieder verlassen durfte.



Ersetze in so einem Fall das Fliegenfischen durch Skifahren, Golf, Tennis, Segeln, irgendetwas. Überall dort, wo man die Exklusivität mittels hoher Preise noch exklusiver gestaltet, trifft man auf ein paar Leute, oder nur solche, die man im Leben nicht hätte treffen wollen. Das hat aber nie mit der Sportart zu tun, sondern immer mit den "Sportlern"!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Michael.S schrieb:


> nur fehlen hier im Norden die Fische fürs Fliegenfischen , ich habe mich immer mit Barschen begnügt ,


Also als "Ersatzforellen" zum Trockenfliegenangeln sind Döbel, Hasel, Rotfedern und besonders der Aland wegen seiner Größe gar nicht so schlecht.

Ich habe die früher viel mit der lebend/toten Naturfliege (Schnake) auf feinsten Einzelhaken an normaler Monofilschnur und langer Rute sanft treibend beangelt, da muss man nichts peitschen, und gibt bei Beherrschen der Methode ziemlich sicher Drills und Fänge.
Am kleinen Fluss ist eine längere Rute 12 bis 14ft zum Spurhalten schon sehr sinnvoll, und noch länger ist gut, um aus der Deckung am Ufer heraus zu angeln. Reinwaten geht oft gar nicht (Tidenschlick usw.) und diese Weißfische sind oberhalb Kleinfischgröße meist sogar mißtrauischer als Forellen, also eine gute Übung sich unsichtbar zu machen.


----------



## Andal (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe die früher viel mit der lebend/toten Naturfliege (Schnake) auf feinsten Einzelhaken an normaler Monofilschnur und langer Rute sanft treibend beangelt, da muss man nichts peitschen, und gibt bei Beherrschen der Methode ziemlich sicher Drills und Fänge.



Geil... *Preiss'n Tenkara.* :m:m:m


----------



## Michael.S (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also als "Ersatzforellen" zum Trockenfliegenangeln sind Döbel, Hasel, Rotfedern und besonders der Aland wegen seiner Größe gar nicht so schlecht.
> 
> Ich habe die früher viel mit der lebend/toten Naturfliege (Schnake) auf feinsten Einzelhaken an normaler Monofilschnur und langer Rute sanft treibend beangelt, da muss man nichts peitschen, und gibt bei Beherrschen der Methode ziemlich sicher Drills und Fänge.
> Am kleinen Fluss ist eine längere Rute 12 bis 14ft zum Spurhalten schon sehr sinnvoll, und noch länger ist gut, um aus der Deckung am Ufer heraus zu angeln. Reinwaten geht oft gar nicht (Tidenschlick usw.) und diese Weißfische sind oberhalb Kleinfischgröße meist sogar mißtrauischer als Forellen, also eine gute Übung sich unsichtbar zu machen.



Döbel und Hasel gibt es hier bei uns leider auch nicht , Aländer gab es früher zuhauf , die haben wir früher in der Abenddämmerung mit Treibbrot gefangen , Total spannendes Angeln , man sah die Bugwellen der Alande an der Oberfläche wenn sie auf den Köder zuschwammen und man mußte sich gut verstecken aber die Alande sind jetzt auch verschwunden , Schnaken gehen gut im Forellenpuff ebenso Grillen , alles was um den See herumhüpft , Barsche mit der Fliegenrute gehen immer , ich glaube in diesem Jahr probiere ich es mal wieder


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Michael.S schrieb:


> aber die Alande sind jetzt auch verschwunden


 
;+ echt saublöd :c #d


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Das Gelaber vom elitären Fliegenfischen kommt doch meistens von Leuten die damit eher nichts am Hut haben.

Ich trag dabei diesselben Klamotten wie beim Spinnfischen, diesselben Watstiefel nur eben ne andere Rute ^^.
 Hab keinen Kurs gemacht, bin einfach mit nem Kumpel ein paar mal mitgegangen, meine Fliegen sind noch lange nicht perfekt und mein Switchcast ist grauenhaft, aber ich fange nun alle Fischarten in meinem Haus- und Hofbach. 
Das Beste und für mich wichtigste dabei, verangeln von untermassigen Forellen oder Äschen gibts nicht mehr. Für mich der Hauptgrund weiterhin eher zur Fliegen- als zur Spinnrute zu greifen.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Das Beste und für mich wichtigste dabei, verangeln von untermassigen Forellen oder Äschen gibts nicht mehr. Für mich der Hauptgrund weiterhin eher zur Fliegen- als zur Spinnrute zu greifen.



Hallo,

ein wirklich gutes Argument für das Fliegenfischen #6.
Nicht umsonst kommt man an die wirklich guten Salmonidengewässer ohnehin nur mit der Fliegenrute ran und das hat mit "Elitär" nichts zu tun.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (7. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Hallo,

kann ich nicht zu 100% unterschreiben.

Ich glaube der Angler verangelt den Fisch, nicht die Angeltechnik.

Mit nicht angepasstem Gerät ud falschem Handling kann auch ein Fliegenfischer durchaus Schaden anrichten.

Wobei ich schon behaupten würde, dass der durchschnittliche Fliegenfischer wahrscheinlich überwiegend etwas fischschondener angelt als viele Spinnfischer oder Naturköderangler.

Fliegenfischen war früher halt ein Zeitvertreib für den Adel und die Reichen, die nicht auf ihren Fang als Nahrungsgrundlage angewiesen waren.

Deshalb haftet noch immer ein "elitäres Image" an.

Ich hab Prince Charles z.B. noch nie mit ner Stipprute am Teich stehen sehen, aber schon öfter mit  der Speyrute im Lachsfluss. Und der scheint das auch zu beherrschen.

Mittlerweile muss man nicht mehr reich sein um Fliegenfischen zu können und Spaß daran zu haben. 

Nur um an bestimmte Gewässer zu kommen braucht man noch richtig Kohle und/oder beste Beziehungen. Und überall wo "Fliegefischen" draufsteht, geht der Preis gleich etwas höher. Dann wird es wieder "elitär".


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Angler verangelt den Fisch, nicht die Angeltechnik.
> 
> Mit nicht angepasstem Gerät ud falschem Handling kann auch ein Fliegenfischer durchaus Schaden anrichten.



Aha...verstehe ich nicht.

also als Kind vor 38 Jahren, als ich noch mit nem Regenwurm auf Forelle bin, hab ich sie nahezu alle verangelt. Später als Spinnfischer waren es immer noch ein paar. Heute mit Fliege und Schonhaken habe ich noch keine verangelt. Schaden also nahe null.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Angler verangelt den Fisch, nicht die Angeltechnik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kannst du vergessen.
 Ich geh ja nach wie vor auch spinnen... Und bin ein  ehrlicher Mensch, deshalb kann ich auch zugeben das fast keine  Spinnsession vergeht, ohne das der Haken (egal ob Wobbler, Gummi oder  Spinner) nicht auch mal knapp am Auge oder von aussen oder sonstwie  besch... sitzt.
Passiert einfach durch den weiten Hakenbogen bei  Größen von 8 bis 1 oder noch größer. Deshalb benutze ich auch seltenst  Streamer, zumal Streamerfischen für mich sowieso eher Spinnfischen ist,  aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

In diesem Kontext noch etwas anderes: widerhakenloses Fischen ist beim Fliegenfischen mittlerweile eher die Regel, als Ausnahme.
Mir war das anfangs nicht geheuer, habe es aber trotzdem irgendwann versucht. Natürlich gab es anfangs auch Verluste, aber who cares, der Fisch schwimmt weiter, versuche ich ihn halt beim nächsten Mal zu fangen. 
 Allemal besser als eine Äsche während des Hakenlösens am Stress verrecken zu sehen, hab ich nämlich als reiner Spinnfischer leider auch schon mehrfach erleben müssen. Die gehen oft auf Spinner, und wenn drei widerhakenbewehrte Fluken im Maul sitzen dauert das Lösen leider etwas. Und Stress halten Äschen ganz schlecht aus .
Die Benutzung von Einzelhaken findet ja beim Spinnfischen auch immer mehr Anhänger, guter Ansatz aber eben auch ein bisschen Doppelmoral, weil die Verletzungen durch den Widerhaken eben schwerer wiegen als alles andere.
Wie gesagt, etwas Ehrlichkeit gehört schon dazu.

Und zu den Gewässern:
 ich muss nicht an die 100Euro TK Gewässer gehn. Die grossen Fische dort, kommen aus denselben Zuchten wie die fürn x- beliebigen Fopu, nur werden sie halt in nen optisch schönen Fluß gekippt... wer es braucht, wegen mir...
Meine Vereinsbäche sind schon sehr gut und vor allem naturnah bewirtschaftet. Und die Strecke unsrer kleinen Pachtgemeinschaft ist der Hit und gar nicht elitär, sondern eher Bauernlike .


----------



## fishhawk (8. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Hallo,



> Ich glaube der Angler verangelt den Fisch, nicht die Angeltechnik.





> Aha...verstehe ich nicht.



Wer hängt denn den Wobbler an die Schnur, obwohl er weiß, dass die zwei Drillinge vielleicht nicht unbedingt fischschonend sind?

Entscheidend sind die Köder, die Haken, die Schnurstärke, die Drilldauer und das Handling der Fische. Nicht ob der Köder jetzt an eine Fliegenrute hängt.

Wenn man Fliegen und Nymphen  an der Bolorute, am Tiroler Hölzl oder mit Tenkara etc.  anbietet, werden dann plötzlich mehr Fische mit verangelt?

Wenn man mit 10er Vorfach und 20er Fliege auf 50cm+ Äschen angelt, ist das dann waidgerecht, weil man die Fische an einer Fliegenrute bis zur Erschöpfung ausdrillt?



> Ich muss nicht an die 100Euro TK Gewässer gehn



Ich meine nicht die fließenden Forellenpuffs, obwohl da natürlich auch genügend "elitäre" Fliegenfischer unterwegs sind.

Es gibt auch in Mitteleuropa noch Gewässerstrecken mit weitgehendem natürlichem Bestand an Bachforellen und Großäschen und sehr niedrigem Angeldruck. Aber da kommt mit Geld allein nicht ran.

In GB gehört Prince Charles die erste Woche der Lachssaison allein, soweit ich weiß.

Und auch in Skandinavien, Nordamerika, Russland etc. muss man oft schon etwas mehr Kohle hinblättern, wenn man ein Gewässer mit wenig Angeldruck und außergewöhnlichem Wildfischbestand beangeln will. 

Vom Salzwasserfliegenfischen wollen wir mal gar nicht reden.

Aber um Spaß am Fliegenfischen zu haben muss man da nicht hin, das kann man auch an "nicht-elitären" Gewässern auf verschiedenste Fischarten genießen


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn man mit 10er Vorfach und 20er Fliege auf 50cm+ Äschen angelt, ist das dann waidgerecht, weil man die Fische an einer Fliegenrute bis zur Erschöpfung ausdrillt?



Ich geh dann mal los mit nem 0,14er Vorfach und ner 14er Nymphe. Darf ich?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal los mit nem 0,14er Vorfach und ner 14er Nymphe. Darf ich?


Das wär dann auch wohl eher wieder Flugangeln als Fliegenfischen ;-)))


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wär dann auch wohl eher wieder Flugangeln als Fliegenfischen ;-)))



Aber nur, wenn die Windstärke stimmt... :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

grins - du hasts verstanden  ....


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

@ fishhawk
Du fängst das Haare spalten an.
Es ist völlig latte ob die Fliege an der Bolonese- oder Tenkararute hängt, es geht einzig um die Hakengrösse bzw. Bogenweite *und* die Art und Weise wie ein Fisch diese Köder nimmt.
Das Ergebnis ist deshalb immer dasselbe. 95% hängen im Maulwinkel , wo einfach nix kaputt gehen kann und Lösen eine Sekundensache ist. Bei den restlichen 5% sitzt der Haken meist im Oberkiefer, kann *wegen des kleinen Bogens* dort aber auch kaum Schaden anrichten.
In den gefährlichen, stark durchbluteten Bereiche links und rechts des Pflugscharbeins sitzt der Haken seltenst, und im Schlund schon mal gar nicht.
Wie sich das bei Hechten mit ihrem breiten Maul verhält, kann ich nicht beurteilen weil ich die nicht mit Fliege bzw. Streamer befische. Bei Barschen ist die Gefahr des tiefen Inhalierens sicher hoch, aber auch da wage ich keine Aussage weil die hier superselten vorkommen.

Zu deinen Auslandsbeispielen nur soviel:
Was Prinz Charles in Schottland, Amerikaner oder Russen machen ist mir relativ egal. Habe es ja schon angedeutet, das man mit einem gewissen Engagement und gutem Ruf auch zuhause eine sehr gute Salmonidenfischerei haben kann .


----------



## fishhawk (8. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Hallo,

dann stimmen wir doch überein. Es liegt nicht an der Technik "Fliegenfischen", sondern am Angler. 

Wichtig ist, wie man seine Gerät an den Zielfisch anpasst und damit umgeht, nicht ob man dabei ne Fliegenrute schwingt.

Gibt aber auch Angler, die sich schon allein deshalb für besser halten, weil sie ne Fliegenrute in der Hand halten. Und die ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken richtig Kohle locker machen, sobald es um "Fliegenfischen" geht.

Das dürfte der Hauptgrund sein, warum an vielen Gewässern "nur Fliegenfischen" gilt und nicht "nür künstliche Fliegen als Köder".
Und weil man mit der Fliegernrute doch etwas eingeschränkter beim Fischen ist.

Dehalb haftet dem Fliegenfischen eben noch der Begriff "elitär"  an.

Hab ja schon geschrieben, dass man das alles nicht haben muss um als Fliegenfischer Spass zu haben. Also auch hier Übereinstimmung.


----------



## drehteufel (11. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Fliegenfischen hat für mich rein gar nichts mit elitär zu tun.
Allerdings wird gern versucht, dies dieser Angelart zu unterstellen...oft von Leuten, die nicht bereit sind, sich mit der Wurftechnik, der Insektenkunde usw. auseinanderzusetzen.
Der Forelle ist es egal, ob sie an einer 50 Euro-Rute oder an einer 1000-Euro gefangen wird. Nicht egal ist ihr, wie z.B. eine Trockenfliege in ihr Sichtfeld gerät. Oft ist der erste Wurf entscheidend. Und da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen...beim Werfen und Präsentieren.
Mir ist es wurscht, welche Rute und Rolle ein Fliegenfischer fischt. Wirft er jedoch sehr gut, weckt das sofort meine Aufmerksamkeit. Viele werfen brauchbar und fangen auch ihre Fische. Wenige werfen sehr gut...dafür bedarf es einiges an Willen, Training und sauberer Technik. Am WE war ich zum Wurfkurs und mir wurden wieder einmal die Augen geöffnet, dass noch sehr viel zu tun ist, um es in die 2. Gruppe zu schaffen. 
#h
Übrigens finde ich es recht oberflächlich, Leute auf Grund ihres Autos oder des verwendeten Angelgeräts zu be- und verurteilen.


----------



## Mikesch (12. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> ... , und im Schlund schon mal gar nicht.
> ...


Dafür in den Kiemenbögen.
Kann mich gut an eine Bachforelle, Anfang Oktober, erinnern, Die die anvisierte Regenbogenforelle überholt hat und sich mit solch einem Speed auf die gezogene Nassfliege gestürzt hat, dass leider nichts mehr zu machen war weil der Haken in den Kiemen hing.


----------



## Andal (12. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Lass raten Michi, es war eine Alexandra!?


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Vor allem mus sich ein Fliegenfischer vor nichts und niemanden rechtfertigen...


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



mikesch schrieb:


> Dafür in den Kiemenbögen.
> Kann mich gut an eine Bachforelle, Anfang Oktober, erinnern, Die die anvisierte Regenbogenforelle überholt hat und sich mit solch einem Speed auf die gezogene Nassfliege gestürzt hat, dass leider nichts mehr zu machen war weil der Haken in den Kiemen hing.




Hallo,

ist zwar selten, aber kommt ab und zu vor, gerade bei Nassfliegen und Streamer, nach meiner Erfahrung so etwa bei jedem 300tsten bis 500tsten Biss.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



mikesch schrieb:


> Dafür in den Kiemenbögen.
> Kann mich gut an eine Bachforelle, Anfang Oktober, erinnern, Die die anvisierte Regenbogenforelle überholt hat und sich mit solch einem Speed auf die gezogene Nassfliege gestürzt hat, dass leider nichts mehr zu machen war weil der Haken in den Kiemen hing.



Soll's geben wenn man so fischt.


----------



## Andal (12. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Soll's geben wenn man so fischt.



Aha... demnach gibt es also auch Eliten innerhalb der Elite!?


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Hallo,

na sicher doch.

Es gibt Fliegenfischer und Trockenfliegenfischer.

Deshalb gibt es an vielen "Fly only" Gewässern auch Strecken wo "dryfly only" gilt.

Der Fliegenfischer will halt keine Spinnfischer um sich haben, den Trockenfliegenfischer graust es, wenn er jemand mit Streamer oder Czech-Nymphe sieht.

Und dann gibt es noch die Mega-Trockenfliegenfischer, die den Haken an der Fliege abkneifen. Die sind schon zufrieden, wenn ein Fisch die Trockenfliege nimmt. Haken und Drillen ist bei denen schon wieder verpönt.



> Fliegenfischen hat für mich rein gar nichts mit elitär zu tun.



Das Fliegenfischen nicht, aber manche Fliegenfischer.



> .oft von Leuten, die nicht bereit sind, sich mit der Wurftechnik, der Insektenkunde usw. auseinanderzusetzen.



Der elitäre Touch kommt m.E. nicht  davon.

Werfen kann man lernen, Entomologie ist auch Hexenwerk.

Elitär kommt eher davon, dass das Fliegenfischen auf Salmoniden  früher der Oberschicht vorbehalten war. Und dass sich manche Fliegenfischer auch heute noch herablassend über andere Angelarten äußern.

Nicht jeder, der mit der Fliegenrute weit und zielgenau werfen kann, ist m.E. schon ein guter Fliegenfischer. Ich musste in meiner Jugend Casting werfen, um die Erlaubnisscheine zu erhalten.

Als ich dann anfing mit der Fliegenrute zu fischen, hab ich schnell gemerkt, dass weit und präzise nicht ausreicht. Außer vielleicht beim Tarponfischen. Im Fluss sind andere Dinge oft viel wichtiger. 

Ich kann zwar Fische mit der Fliegenrute fangen, würde aber nicht behaupten, dass ich schon "Fliegenfischen" kann.
Ich hab allerdings schon Angler gesehen, die es wirklich können.

Denen zolle ich Respekt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Ich brech mir weiterhin keinen ab,  bleibe einfacher, unelitärer Flugangler, einfach nur, weil das richtig Spaß macht, mit der Fliegenrute zu angeln..

;-))))


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## Andal (14. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Irgendwo habe ich mal den Satz "Fliegenfischen ist die komplizierteste Art und Weise einen Fisch nicht zu fangen" gelesen. So ganz und gar unrecht hatte der mir nicht bekannte Autor damit sicher nicht. Wer sonst ein scheinbar problemfreies Leben führt, der macht sich zum Ausgleich halt die Hürden selber höher.

Bevor sich wer echauffiert, dieser Beitrag bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die Anekdote von Lajos. #h


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Hallo Andal, 

das war auch, überspitz gesagt, das spleenigste Gewässer- oder eben auch Regeln, welche mir begegnet sind. Aber, gerade in England soll das oder auch Ähnliches öfters vorkommen. Ist auch nicht meine Welt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



zander67 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ihm war gar nicht bewusst, dass Fliegenfischen als "elitär" gilt.
> Für Ihn war das Fliegenfischen eine von vielen Möglichkeiten sich sein Abendbrot zu besorgen.
> Und wenn auf Fliege nichts geht, nimmt man halt die Spinnrute.
> 
> VG



Genau so siehts aus.
Ich betreib es auch in erster Linie weil es die perfekte Methode ist, um *alle* vorkommenden Arten im Bach vor der Haustür zu fangen.
Umgekehrt würde ich auch nie von mir aus auf die Idee kommen Hecht, Zander, Huchen oder Lachse oder andere Großfische mit der Fliegenrute zu befischen. Viel zu anstrengend und kaum effektiver als Spinnfischen soweit dies erlaubt ist.


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Hallo,



> ch glaube, ihm war gar nicht bewusst, dass Fliegenfischen als "elitär" gilt.



Bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass nicht das Fliegenfischen an sich als elitär gilt, sondern sich nur manche Fliegenfischer immer noch so sehen.



> Nach dem mit der Fliege nur kleine Äschen zu holen waren, nahm er die Spinnangel und fischte erfolgreich weiter.



War halt kein "Fliegenfischer", sondern nur ein Angler, der sein Gerät beherrscht.



> "Fliegenfischen ist die komplizierteste Art und Weise einen Fisch nicht zu fangen"



Ich wandle den Spruch immer so ab :  Fliegenfischen ist die wahrscheinlich eleganteste Art, sich den Fischfang unnötig schwer zu machen.

Manchmal will man den Fisch eben nicht um jeden Preis, sondern nur auf eine bestimmte Art fangen.

Es gibt auch Spinnfischer, die niemals einen Köderfisch verwenden würden. Oder Friedfischangler, die nie mit Wurm und Made angeln. Sieht aber nicht so elegant aus wie jemand, der die Fliegenrute einigermaßen beherrscht.


----------



## Mikesch (20. April 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Lass raten Michi, es war eine Alexandra!?


Gerade gesehen. |rolleyes
War keine Alexandra, soviel ist mir noch in Erinnerung ist. War irgendwas bäunliches wie March Brown od. Wickhams Fancy. Muss auch Lajos rechtgeben, ist seitdem nicht wieder passiert. Ich fische zu wenig mit der Fliegenrute. :-(
Wobei, die letzte Forelle mit Fliege ging auf eine Alexandra. 
Die letzte von mir gefangene Forelle ging gestern auf einen Salmo-Wobbler. :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Grade wieder über das Video gestolpert - immer noch geil!


----------



## Dübel (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Ich glaube, ob die ein oder andere Angeltechnik als elitär wahrgenommen wird oder nicht, hängt doch hauptsächlich von Persönlichkeit des einzelnen Anglers ab.

Ich fische seit knapp zwei Jahren mit der Fliege. Selbstverständlich benutze ich dazu ausschließlich eine gespließte Rute und eine Vintage Rolle. Den Bindestock habe ich mir aus England schicken lassen. Dort kommt auch das Tweedjacket her, dass ich beim Angeln immer trage. Mein liebstes Nymphenmuster binde ich aus Schafwolle, die ich auf Shetland selbst gesammelt habe. Und das alles sage ich vollkommen frei von Ironie!

Die gespließte Rute habe ich durch Zufall in einem Konvolut alter Ruten für 30 Euro ersteigert. Das gute NoName Stück war dann da und wollte benutzt werden. Ein DDR Libelle gab es ebenfalls für wenig Geld bei Ebay. Schaut halt an einer gespließten schöner aus als eine moderne Rolle. Die Schnur ist die günstigste, die ich im Netz finden konnte und den ganz einfachen Bindestock hat mir ein englischer Forumskollege geschenkt. Für meine gesamte Fliegenausrüstung hab ich deutlich unter 100 Euro ausgeben. 

Gut, dann ist da noch die Sache mit dem Tweedjacket und der Shetlandwollnymphe. Ich gebe zu, das ist schon sehr elitär. Die Jacke war aber Secondhand und ich finde sie sowohl schön als auch praktisch. Die Wolle hab ich vor Jahren im Urlaub von einem Zaun gezupft. Damals war noch der Plan, die irgendwie als Deko zu benutzen.

Das Werfen hat mir ein Freund gezeigt, der einige Jahre ein kleines Stück Wiesent bewirtschaftet hat. Der hat mir jegliche Illusion genommen, dass Fliegenfischen kompliziert oder elitär wäre. "Bind einfach ein Stück 0.25er Mono vorn an die Fliegenschnur, dann verlierst du nicht so viele Fliegen im Gebüsch!" Das ist die Quintessenz dessen, was ich von ihm gelernt hab.
Durch etwas Übung schaffe ich es mittlerweile sogar, die Fliege aufs oder ins Wasser zu befördern. In meinem Hausgewässer, der Regnitz in Bamberg, fange ich so Laube, Döbel, Barsch und sogar die Grundel. An verschiedenen Forellenbächen der Region bin ich selbst bei schwierigen Bedingungen noch nie als Schneider nach Hause gegangen. Und das mit objektiv betrachtet wohl eher miserabler Wurftechnik. Aber wichtig ist doch, wo die Fliege im Wasser landet und was sie dort macht, nicht ob der Wurf hübsch ausschaut.

Ist das elitär? 

Ich glaube, dass es in allen Bereichen unserer Passion elitäre Auswüchse gibt. Wenn wir aber andere ermutigen, irgendwas einfach mal auszuprobieren, darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es beim Angeln nicht auf teures Gerät sondern auf gute Gewässerkenntnis ankommt und vielleicht sogar die eigenen Erfahrungen direkt weitergeben, dann können wir dazu beitragen, dass elitäre Strukturen zumindest aufgeweicht werden.

Kann also ein kleines Kind schon die edle Kunst des Fliegenfischens erlernen? Auf jede Fall! Spaß wird das Kind aber wohl nur daran haben, wenn sich einigermaßen schnell ein Fisch fangen lässt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Cool, dass Du den wieder ausgräbst - DANKE dafür!!

Und auch inhaltlich stimme ich zu:
Wenns erst mal mit fangen losgeht, kommt der Rest schnell...


----------



## Thomas E. (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Dübel schrieb:


> "Bind einfach ein Stück 0.25er Mono vorn an die Fliegenschnur, dann verlierst du nicht so viele Fliegen im Gebüsch!" Das ist die Quintessenz dessen, was ich von ihm gelernt hab.
> .



Moin Dübel,

hast Du das so gelernt und praktizierst Du es auch so ?

Das ist nicht optimal !

Ein Vorfach sollte in den meisten Fällen verjüngt sein, dann wirft es sich viel "runder" und die Präsentation ist viel besser. 
Bei z.B. einer 5er Schnur fange ich mit 0.50mm an, damit der Übergang sanfter ist, sehr wichtig !

Auch das Tippet sollte immer der Fliegengröße angepasst sein.

Beim tiefen Nympfenfischen wählt man aber ein eher wenig verjüngtes Vorfach, damit die Fliege, nach dem vertikalen Bogenwurf tief runter geht und bleibt.


----------



## Dübel (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Thomas E. schrieb:


> Moin Dübel,
> 
> hast Du das so gelernt und praktizierst Du es auch so ?
> 
> ...



Hab's aus dramaturgischen Gründen etwas vereinfacht dargestellt   
Angefangen hab ich aber exakt so. Mein erster Zielfisch war die Laube und ich habe tatsächlich, nach dem 100. Versuch etwa jeden 10. Biss an den Haken bekommen.  Ich fische jetzt schon mit verjüngten Vorfächeren und dünnerem Tippet. Die Fliege oder Nymphe muss ja irgendwie zum Fisch kommen. 
Hätte ich das aber gleich von Anfang an so "wissenschaftlich" betrachtet, wäre aus mir wohl kein Fliegenfischer geworden.

Liest man sich durch die einschlägigen Foren, ohne mal eine Fliegenrute in der Hand gehabt zu haben, gewinnt man doch sehr leicht den Eindruck, dass das alles sehr sehr kompliziert ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Hallo,

als ich 1962 das Fliegenfischen anfing, war das zumindest bei uns überhaupt nicht elitär. Nur, die Anzahl der Fliegenfischer war sehr gering, das mag den Eindruck erweckt haben, dass das elitär wäre, was ich überhaupt nicht so empfand.
Es war halt eine Art zu fischen, die kaum jemand praktizierte und daraus und aus den Meinungen der Nicht-Fliegenfischer kam das angeblich  "elitäre". Später, als dann das Fliegenfischen in gewissen Kreisen "in" wurde, kam dann der elitäre Anschein dazu, welcher der Sache bis heute anhaftet.
Ich hatte halt das Glück, dass ich 1961 beim Castingtraining das Werfen lernen konnte, denn sonstige Schulungen gab es da meines Wissens nicht.
Besonders schwer ist das Erlernen auch nicht.
Allerdings bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, dass es für ein kleines Kind erstmal nicht möglich ist, da die motorischen Voraussetzungen dazu fehlen, denn wie schon erwähnt, muss man eine einhändige Rute auch einhändig führen können und das schafft nun mal ein Fünfjähriger nicht.
Elitär ging es damals am Avon (England) zu, was ich weiter vorne beschrieben habe, was aber nicht meine Welt war und ich dort auch nur aufgrund einer wohlwollenden Einladung fischen konnte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Dübel schrieb:


> Liest man sich durch die einschlägigen Foren, ohne mal eine Fliegenrute in der Hand gehabt zu haben, gewinnt man doch sehr leicht den Eindruck, dass das alles sehr sehr kompliziert ist.


eben - und dann guckt man so das Video am Anfang und denkt - das geht schon..

Man kann auch alles komplizierter machen, als es wirklich ist.


----------



## HenningOL (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Ich gehe selbst gelegentlich Fliegenfischen. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das die meisten wirklich hochpreisigen Angebote für Fliegenfischer sind.
Ich meine z.B. den Bentley fürs Fliegenfischen:
https://www.bentleymotors.com/en/wo...aunches-bentayga-fly-fishing-by-mulliner.html
Nur für Fliegenfischer - der "schnöde" Ansitzangler ist nicht Zielgruppe. 
Es gibt also eine Gruppe unter den Fliegenfischern die sehr viel Geld ausgeben - mehr als andere Angler wie es scheint. Das könnte den Eindruck von Elitär vermitteln...

Trifft aber auf die meisten nicht zu -ich habe so einen Bentley jedenfalls noch nicht in natura gesehen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



HenningOL schrieb:


> Trifft aber auf die meisten nicht zu -ich habe so einen Bentley jedenfalls noch nicht in natura gesehen ....



Stimmt, ich auch nicht - gebracht haben wir das damals (2016) schon:
Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu


----------



## Minimax (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



HenningOL schrieb:


> https://www.bentleymotors.com/en/wo...aunches-bentayga-fly-fishing-by-mulliner.html



Interessant, aber ich werd wohl warten, bis die ne Version fürs Posenangeln rausbringen.


----------



## pennfanatic (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Kann man den auch mit 10000 monatsraten ab stottern


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Also, ich fange gerade damit an. Ich habe mir von dem einen oder anderen "Alten Hasen" ein paar Tipps geben lassen und mich im Internet schlau gemacht. Mehreres ist mir aufgefallen:

Ich habe einige sehr nette Leute kennen gelernt, die mir sehr bereitwillig viele gute Tipps gegeben haben und mich vor allem bei der Ausrüstung berieten. 

Schaut man sich die Preise so einiger Anbieter an, stellt man sehr schnell fest, dass hier offenbar sehr viele Fliegenfischer mit der Luxuskarosse zum Angeln fahren. Schaut man sich dann aber parallel mal Tests von "günstigen" Ruten und Rollen an, sieht man da durchweg sehr positive Urteile. man gewinnt den Eindruck, dass man mit einer 60 € Shakespeare Rute genau so gut fischen kann, wie mit einer Sage für über 1.000 €. Nach meiner Erfahrung aus anderen Angelbereichen gilt für teures Tackle: Nice to have it - aber letztlich fängt der Angler den Fisch. 

Als ich dann raus auf die Wiese gegangen bin, war ich überrascht, wie simpel doch das Werfen ist, jedenfalls verglichen, mit dem Bohai der darum gemacht wird. Einen Fisch zu fangen, ist dann aber noch einmal eine andere Sache. Das gilt aber für jede Form des Angelns. Hier geht nichts über Erfahrung. Ein guter Angler hat eben auch schon seine unzähligen Schneidertage am Wasser erlebt, bevor er erfolgreich war. Das erinnert mich an die Antwort, die mir ein Sommelier auf meine Frage gab, wie man zu einem Weinkenner wird. Er sagte mir: "Einfach nur ganz, ganz viel Wein saufen."

Eingebildete Fliegenfischer habe ich bis jetzt nicht kennengelernt. Was das Angebot an teurem Tackle angeht, sah ich die Vorurteile bestätigt. Hier kann man aber durchaus auch sparen. Vor der Wurftechnik sollte man keine Angst haben.


----------



## jochen68 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Ich habe mit einer DAM Fliegenrute samt Rollen angefangen, alles total "billig" - und wenig "elitär". Die Kombo habe ich lange und wie ich finde sehr erfolgreich vor meiner Haustür gefischt (als noch Fische in der Ruhr waren).

Später habe ich das eine oder andere "upgrade" gemacht. Was den "elitären" Anteil an den Preisen von Gerät betrifft, habe ich mich an den Kleinanzeigenmarkt gehalten. Im großen Auktionshaus werden regelmäßig Ruten, Rollen und Schnüre günstig verkauft, weil Leute damit nicht "klarkommen", doppelt gekauft haben oder sonstwas. Oder die gekauft wurden, weil man einmal auf Lachs, Hecht o. ä. fischen war und das Gerät seitdem im Keller steht. Und zwar oft echt "neuwertige" Ware.   

Ich habe sehr schöne Schnäppchen machen können, erst vor zwei Wochen eine neue Rolle zum Meerforellenfischen für 60% des aktuellen Internet-Neupreises. Aber: man muss natürlich etwas Geduld mitbringen ... :q

Zum Werfen: der sportlich und koordiniert versierte Mensch kann es leichter und besser erlernen als der gröbere Motoriker. Paar Lehrstunden können gut sein, oft hat der Lehrer zwar einen Blick für Fehler, aber nicht für die nötigen methodischen Maßnahmen, diese abzustellen. 

Wie Kolja schreibt, gibt es aber nichts besseres, als mit einem erfahrenen Fliegenfischer an ein Gewässer mit Fisch zu gehen und die Augen offen zu halten.       

Denke, das "elitäre" Element kommt auch der Formulierung eines moralisch höheren Anspruchs gegenüber den anderen "Anglern", zumindest habe ich es so empfunden. Sich von anderen nach oben abzusetzen ist ja schon immer modern gewesen, siehe früher Tennis, jetzt Golf, oder Auto etc. 

So war und ist C&R ja oft quasi eine Pflichtveranstaltung, Naturköderfischen und Spinnangeln verpönt. Gründe wurden schon genannt. Ich wurde öfters belehrt, dass man als Fliegenfischer nicht "angeln" sagt, sondern, dass man  "fischen" geht.

Nun ja. Es macht super Spaß und nach Meiner Erfahrung lernen alle, die den rechten "Fischerinstinkt" haben doch recht schnell    Ich bin jedenfalls auch immer bereit gewesen, dem Einsteiger meine Hilfe anzubieten.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



HenningOL schrieb:


> Ich gehe selbst gelegentlich Fliegenfischen. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das die meisten wirklich hochpreisigen Angebote für Fliegenfischer sind.
> Ich meine z.B. den Bentley fürs Fliegenfischen:
> https://www.bentleymotors.com/en/wo...aunches-bentayga-fly-fishing-by-mulliner.html
> Nur für Fliegenfischer - der "schnöde" Ansitzangler ist nicht Zielgruppe.
> ...




Hallo,

das mit dem Bentley, das ist England.
Dort gibt es schon auf diesem Gebiet Extreme. Die haben dort auch die teuersten Forellengewässer der Welt, wo ein Tag fischen mehr kostet als der Jahresbeitrag in einem, nicht gerade billigen, süddeutschen Verein - vorausgesetzt, man bekommt überhaupt eine Lizenz|bigeyes.
Was die Preise der Geräte für das Fischen betrifft, nun, da stehen die Karpfenspezialisten mittlerweile kaum nach.
Aber auch hier gilt, es wirft der Werfer, nicht das Gerät.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Als ich dann raus auf die Wiese gegangen bin, war ich überrascht, wie simpel doch das Werfen ist, jedenfalls verglichen, mit dem Bohai der darum gemacht wird.


Wenn das sogar Juristen schaffen, hatte ich im Titel mit "kinderleicht" sicher nicht unrecht ...
:q:q:q

Willkommen bei den Fluganglern, Kolja...
:vik::vik:


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Denke, das "elitäre" Element kommt auch der Formulierung eines moralisch höheren Anspruchs gegenüber den anderen "Anglern", zumindest habe ich es so empfunden. Sich von anderen nach oben abzusetzen ist ja schon immer modern gewesen, siehe früher Tennis, jetzt Golf, oder Auto etc.



Das "Elitär-Gegacker kommt von den Briten. Die Earls wollten unter sich bleiben , deshalb haben sie die Voraussetzungen für den Zugang an gewisse Gewässer nach oben geschraubt.

Fliegenfischen ist für mich einfach eine, faire, bewegungsintensive Möglichkeit Fische zu fangen. 
 Wenn man selber bindet, und sich deshalb wegen ein paar verlorener Fliegen nicht mehr ins Hemd machen muß, schätze ich es auch vom finanziellen Aufwand nicht teurer als heutiges Spinnfischen ein.
 Wenn ich an die Preise wirklich guter Rollen fürs Spinnen, das häufige Wechseln geflochtener Schnüre und die teuren Köder denke, ist z.B. Spinnfischen auf Dauer eher teurer einzuschätzen.

Das Gelaber bzgl. Wurfkurs oder nicht, wie hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=216983 ärgert mich mittlerweile unsagbar. Sieht für mich immer wie ein Versuch aus, potentiellen Anfängern/Umsteigern sofort die Lust zu nehmen.
Wenn man sich ein bisschen einliest, Videos anschaut (gabs zu meiner Zeit auch noch nicht) und sich von nem Vereinskollegen, Kumpel etc. anleiten lässt, hat man als lernfähiges Wesen die wenigen Würfe für den täglichen Gebrauch schnell drauf.
Alles weitere kommt mit der Praxis.


----------



## fishhawk (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



> man gewinnt den Eindruck, dass man mit einer 60 € Shakespeare Rute genau so gut fischen kann, wie mit einer Sage für über 1.000 €



Kann durchaus sein, allerdings merkt man die Unterschiede oft erst nach einigen intensiven Stunden am Wasser. 

Ich selber besitze keine Nobelruten, durfte allerdings schon welche testen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Schritt von einer brauchbaren Rute zur guten Rute deutlich größer, als von der guten zur  sehr guten.

Das "elitär" bezieht m.E. sowieso nicht auf das Werfen.

Ein paar Meter Leine gestreckt in die Wiese legen kann eh fast jeder. Und Fliege zum Fisch bringen kann man auch lernen. Und das reicht um Spaß damit zu haben.

Richtiges Fliegenfischen erfordert dann schon einiges an Übung und ganz ohne Talent wirds auch schwierig.

Deshalb ist wohl auch kein "Fliegenfischer" aus mir geworden.

Früher war Fliegenfischen ne Beschäftigung für Adelige und Reiche, denn das gemeine Volk hatte  weder die Zeit für diese Spielerei noch den Zugang zu den entsprechenden Gewässern, noch genug Geld für die Geräte und den "Laglträger" zum Schleppen von Geräten und Fang sowie zum abendlichen Trockenwerfen der Seidenschnüre.

Das hat für mich dann doch was von "elitär".

Die "Fliegenfischer" die ich kenne, behaupten auch Fliegenfischen hätte weniger mit Werfen als mit einer Lebenseinstellung zu tun.

Und sie grenzen sich auch gerne von anderen Angelarten ab.

Ich hab zumindest noch nie erlebt, dass ein Fliegenfischer dafür plädiert hat, in einer "Fly only" Strecke nun auch Spinn-, Grund- und Posenangeln zu erlauben.

Was ich dafür häufiger erlebt habe, ist ein gewisser Missonierungseifer.
Da wird schon gerne versucht, den Saulus zu Paulus zu bekehren.

Finde ich auch völlig in Ordnung, solange andere Angler zumindest nur belächelt aber toleriert werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Das Gelaber bzgl. Wurfkurs oder nicht, wie hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=216983 ärgert mich mittlerweile unsagbar. Sieht für mich immer wie ein Versuch aus, potentiellen Anfängern/Umsteigern sofort die Lust zu nehmen.
> Wenn man sich ein bisschen einliest, Videos anschaut (gabs zu meiner Zeit auch noch nicht) und sich von nem Vereinskollegen, Kumpel etc. anleiten lässt, hat man als lernfähiges Wesen die wenigen Würfe für den täglichen Gebrauch schnell drauf.
> Alles weitere kommt mit der Praxis.


Seh ich auch so....

Eigentlich "kinderleicht" .....


----------



## HenningOL (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Bei uns hier im Verein gibt es für relativ wenig Geld einen Kurs (75 war es glaub ich) (Theorie, Werfen und Fliegen binden) - den hab ich gemacht. Ich fand den gut - und im Grunde ist man dann schnell am Wasser, weil man jemanden hat der es einem erklärt und die Fehler die man macht korrigiert. Geht aber auch mit Youtube. Sollte man sich keine Angst machen lassen.


----------



## fishhawk (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



> und die Fehler die man macht korrigiert.



Darauf kommt es wohl an.

Hatte ich leider nie.

Kann trotzdem Fische mit der Fliege fangen und Spaß dran haben.

Merke zwar immer wieder mal, dass ich Wurffehler drin habe, aber ich hab gelernt, damit zu leben.

Die letzten drei Jahre hab ich keine Fehler gemacht, da keine Fliegenrute mehr in der Hand gehabt. 

Ist aber wie Radfahren und Schwimmen, ganz verlernt man das trotz mangelnder Übung nicht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Richtiges Fliegenfischen erfordert dann schon einiges an Übung und ganz ohne Talent wirds auch schwierig.



Sorry fishhawk, aber so ne Aussage treibt mir schon wieder den Blutdruck hoch.
Was ist denn *richtiges Fliegenfischen* ?
Und was sind die ominösen Wurffehler ? Wenn man das nicht mal präzisiert, weiss ein Anfänger damit überhaupt nichts anzufangen #d.

Die Werferei ist anders, ja. Aber wenn man den Arbeitsweg der Rute, die Stopp Positionen und das viel sanftere Beschleunigen des, auf viele Meter verteilte Wurfgewicht, mal verinnerlicht hat, wird es einfach nur noch besser. Reine Übung, sonst nix !

Gutes Fliegenfischen hat nichts mit dem Werfen zu tun, sondern mit Gewässerkenntnis, dem Verhalten der potentiellen Beute, Insektenkunde etc.

Eine Anmerkung noch zur ewigen Gerätediskussion:
klar gibt es Unterschiede, eine 500 Euro Rute wird sicher ein paar Gramm leichter sein als eine für 80 und vllt. wirft man auch auf Anhieb einen Meter weiter...Aber für einen Anfänger ist das sowas von egal. Dem werden die Knochen nach ein paar Stunden sowieso weh tun.
 Waten, Böschungsclimbing, die Kontrolle über etliche Meter ausgelassene Schnur und die ewige Hochhalterei der Rute können sehr anstrengend sein. Das sollte man keinesfalls unterschätzen.

P.S.
 Das bezieht sich natürlich alles aufs "normale", Einhand-Fliegenfischen in Flüßen oder Bächen auf Forelle, Äsche, Döbel und ein paar weitere Weissfische. Meerforellen- , Hecht- oder Lachsfischerei ist wieder ne ganz andere Nummer.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> und den "Laglträger" zum Schleppen von Geräten und Fang sowie zum abendlichen Trockenwerfen der Seidenschnüre.
> 
> Das hat für mich dann doch was von "elitär".
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Die Werferei ist anders, ja. Aber wenn man den Arbeitsweg der Rute, die Stopp Positionen und das viel sanftere Beschleunigen des, auf viele Meter verteilte Wurfgewicht, mal verinnerlicht hat, wird es einfach nur noch besser. Reine Übung, sonst nix !
> 
> Gutes Fliegenfischen hat nichts mit dem Werfen zu tun, sondern mit Gewässerkenntnis, dem Verhalten der potentiellen Beute, Insektenkunde etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## oberfranke (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Ma ein bißerl was am Thema vorbei: 
Ich angle seit ca 40 Jahren. 
Seit etwa 30 oder 35 Jahren mit der Fliege. 
30 Jahre habe ich auf Karpfen geangelt. die letzten etwa 10 Jahren bin ich Wallerangler. 
Ich bin also in vielen Angelsparten unterwegs.
Fliegenfischen und Fliegenbinden habe ich mir größtenteils selbst beigebracht, genauso wie Karpfen und Waller angeln. 
Wobei ich ehrlich zugeben muss das ich im Vergleich zu meinem Sohn(30) der seit ca 5 Jahren mit der Fliege angelt ein grottenschlechter Nymphenangler bin. 
Entweder hat er mehr Talent als ich oder nen besseren Lehrer. 
Dafür treffe ich auch noch aus 10 Metern ein Bierfilzla mit der Fliege

Je nach dem wie ich Lust und Laune habe zieht es mich ans Wasser. 
Herrlich, mit der leichten Fliegenrute am Wasser zu wandern, Das Wasser zu lesen, Insekten zu beobachten, auf jede Bewegung im Wasser zu achten, im Gras zu sitzen, ne Zigarillo zu rauchen oder ne kleine Flasche Rotwein auszupacken. Im Wasser zu stehen und nichts außer dem rauschen vom Wasser zu hören.
Genauso liebe ich es nachts mit schweren Wallergerät am Wasser zu sitzen, Rotwein und Zigarillo dabei. In die Nacht zu lauschen, die Tierwelt zu beobachten und früh den Sonnenaufgang zu erleben. Wenn es mich überkommt schwimme ich um Mitternacht ne Runde im See. 

Multirolle und Baitcaster werfen kann ich überhaupt nicht.  

Beide Angelarten haben einfach was.

 Ach ja  zu den Ruten. 
 Ich habe ne Hardy- angle aber meist mit einer 150,-- € Rute
 Mein Sohn hat ne Hardy Schmuggler - das Dingens ist richtig teuer. 
 Er nimmt meistens seine Sage für etwa 500,--€  
 Sie liegen uns einfach besser. 
 Wichtig ist das Schnur, Rolle und Rute zusammen und zum Angler und zum Gewässer und Angelart (Nass, Trocken, Nymphe) passen.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Wichtig ist das Schnur, Rolle und Rute zusammen und zum Angler und zum Gewässer und Angelart (Nass, Trocken, Nymphe) passen.



Hallo,

das ist das A&O, nur mit einem richtigen, gut ausgewogenen Gerät hält man den ganzen Tag durch und um das zusammenzustellen muss man eben schon ein wenig Ahnung haben. So ein "Gerät" ist schon ab 200-300 Euro zu bekommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dübel (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist das A&O, nur mit einem richtigen, gut ausgewogenen Gerät hält man den ganzen Tag durch und um das zusammenzustellen muss man eben schon ein wenig Ahnung haben. So ein "Gerät" ist schon ab 200-300 Euro zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Genau, zusammenpassen muss das schon alles. Aber falls das hier jemand liest, dem 200-300 Euro etwas elitär vorkommen, dem möchte ich sagen - das geht auch deutlich günstiger! 

Ich habe für meine Ausrüstung, wie oben beschrieben, keine 100 Euro ausgegeben.


----------



## Dübel (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*





... hier noch ein Bild von meinem Fliegengerät.


----------



## geomas (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

@ Dübel: da ist ein dicker Fussel auf der Rolle, hättest Du den vorm Fotografieren nicht abmachen können?

;-)))

Schönes Gerät, Lust hätt ich schon, das Fliegenfischen zu erlernen, vielleicht kann ich mir in ein paar Jahren die allernötigsten „Basics” raufdrücken.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



> Wichtig ist das Schnur, Rolle und Rute zusammen* und zum Angler* und zum Gewässer und Angelart (Nass, Trocken, Nymphe) passen.



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Nicht jedem Angler liegt das gleiche Setup. 



> da ist ein dicker Fussel auf der Rolle



Beim Nymphenfischen nehme ich auch gerne nen "Fussel" als Bissanzeiger, wo erlaubt. Da kriege ich besonders bei unruhiger Wasseroberflächer deutlich mehr Bisse mit.



> Wobei ich ehrlich zugeben muss das ich im Vergleich zu meinem Sohn(30) der seit ca 5 Jahren mit der Fliege angelt ein grottenschlechter Nymphenangler bin.



Manche Nymphenfischer haben einfach "den Blick", die brauchen keine Bissanzeiger.  Und ich bin überzeugt, dass ich durch "reine Übung" zwar besser in der Bisserkennung würde, aber niemals so gut wie ein echtes  Talent.

Hoffentlichtreibt es es Hanjupp-0815 jetzt nicht wieder den Blutdruck hoch.


----------



## Dübel (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



geomas schrieb:


> @ Dübel: da ist ein dicker Fussel auf der Rolle, hättest Du den vorm Fotografieren nicht abmachen können?
> 
> ;-)))
> 
> Schönes Gerät, Lust hätt ich schon, das Fliegenfischen zu erlernen, vielleicht kann ich mir in ein paar Jahren die allernötigsten „Basics” raufdrücken.



Der Fussel ist in dem Fall die Nymphe bzw. Sawyer's Killer Bug. Forelle oder Äsche konnte ich mir dem noch nicht überlisten, aber eine Grundel schon ...


----------



## Minimax (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Dübel schrieb:


> ... hier noch ein Bild von meinem Fliegengerät.





Dübel schrieb:


> Der Fussel ist in dem Fall die Nymphe bzw. Sawyer's Killer Bug.



 Zünftig, dass die Nymphe zum Gerät passt!#6 Bei der Libelle kann man natürlich geteilter Meinung sein, mein Angelkumpel liebt seine. 
 Bindest Du selbst?


----------



## geomas (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Dübel schrieb:


> Der Fussel ist in dem Fall die Nymphe bzw. Sawyer's Killer Bug. Forelle oder Äsche konnte ich mir dem noch nicht überlisten, aber ein Grundel schon ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 264417



Pardon, der Spruch mit dem Fussel war nur ein Spaß. 

Als Nicht-Fliegenfischer fiel mir nur auf, wie vergleichsweise „unscheinbar” der kleine Kunstköder daherkam.


----------



## Dübel (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

@geomas 
Hab es durchaus auch als Spaß verstanden! In fishhawks Antwort kamen dann aber die Bissanzeiger ins Spiel und da wollte ich Missverständnissen vorbeugen.

@minimax
Die Libelle ist eine tolle Rolle, zumindest an meiner relativ schweren gespließten Rute. Da brauch ich etwas mehr Gewicht hinten, um sie einigermaßen auszubalancieren. Auch ist meine Libelle noch in ziemlich gutem Zustand.
Ich fische ausschließlich selbstgebundene Fliegen. Das ist für mich ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Freude an der ganzen Sache. 
Und auch hier gilt - das ist alles keine elitäre Geheimwissenschaft. Das einzige Spezialwerkzeug, das man da wirklich benötigt ist ein Bindestock. Ich hab einen ganz einfachen, der an den Tisch geklemmt wird. Für Nymphen braucht man nur ein bisschen Kupferdraht und, wenn's etwas aufwendiger werden soll, etwas Wolle und eine kleine goldfarbene Perle. 
Und ja, ich fange so Fische und freue mich jedes Mal wie die Gummisau.


----------



## Minimax (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

Fliegenbinden ist was Tolles:



Dübel schrieb:


> Ich fische ausschließlich selbstgebundene Fliegen. Das ist für mich ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Freude an der ganzen Sache.
> 
> _Unbedingt richtig! (Ab unnd an kaufe ich ein Muster zum sezieren/reverse Engineering)_
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*

@ Dübel:
Mir gefällt Deine Einstellung!!


----------



## Dübel (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Dübel:
> Mir gefällt Deine Einstellung!!



Danke! Die Inspriration zu dieser Einstellung habe ich - man soll es nicht glauben - aus England. Ich bin Mitglied im Traditional Fisherman Forum, einem relativ kleinen Grüppchen von Split-Cane-Enthusiasten. Die Gentlemen dort teilen bereitwillig ihr Wissen in allen Bereichen der Angelei und man wird grundsätzlich dazu ermutigt, interessante Dinge einfach auszuprobieren. Für viele dort gilt der KISS-Grundsatz - Keep it Small and Simple. Das halte auch ich so.

Das aller wichtigste beim Angeln ist, dass man möglichst große Freude daran hat. Und ob das kleine Kind die Rute schon richtig halten kann oder nicht, oder ob der erfahrener Angler elegant wirft oder mit der Fliege das Wasser peitscht, ist völlig egal. Wenn beide Spaß dabei haben, haben sie alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elitäres "Fliegenfischen"?? Kinderleichtes Flugangeln!!*



dübel schrieb:


> das aller wichtigse beim angeln ist, dass man möglichst große freude daran hat. Und ob das kleines kind die rute schon richtig halten kann oder nicht, oder ob der erfahrener angler elegant wirft oder mit der fliege das wasser peitscht, ist völlig egal. Wenn beide spaß dabei haben, haben sie alles richtig gemacht!


Bruder im Geiste!!!!


----------

